
StateFace - FOSS Typeface for when you need tiny states in your web app - ldayley
http://propublica.github.com/stateface/
======
pavel_lishin
I don't really understand the order. Why is Alaska "A", Alabama "B", and
Washington D.C. "y"?

~~~
ldayley
It looks like it was assigned last (after Wyoming - 'x') but they used the
'D.C.' for the alphabetized list. Same with "U.S." = z.

Minor quirks in the face of how useful this is, though.

